# ROS/Lost Digital Cert



## Perplexed (19 Aug 2011)

My Digital Certificate is lost. According to Revenue Website if I cannot locate it I have to re-register but when I try to do this it tells me that I have  already applied!

Can anybody help please?


----------



## J.Ryan (19 Aug 2011)

ring the ROS help desk,  tell them its been deleted from your pc,  they will cancel the previous application for you.


----------



## Dave K (19 Aug 2011)

Same happened me before. Ring Ros helpdesk on 1890 201 106.  I would be fairly sure it is still on the computer it has just been moved to a different folder or file location.  Ask them for the name of the file (I can't remember the file name offhand but can check on monday if needed) and the folder where it should be.  Do a search on the computer.  When you find the file, put it in the correct folder and this should sort it.  ROS is just set up to automatically find the cert in a certain location on the computer and if the cert moves it will not work.


----------



## Perplexed (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks. I will phone the help desk. I had problems with my laptop and got the system cleaned. I think it may be wiped, as a search is coming up with nothing.


----------



## mandelbrot (20 Aug 2011)

Perplexed said:


> Thanks. I will phone the help desk. I had problems with my laptop and got the system cleaned. I think it may be wiped, as a search is coming up with nothing.



Oh that explains it then, it'll definitely be gone, your only option is to call the helpdesk!


----------

